# Making 3+ Tomoe sharingan



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 9, 2007)

*Making 3+ Tomoe sharingan and 3+ Blade Mangekyou Sharingan*

Hello Nf members! Yes, I can make 3+ Tomoe Sharingans And3+ Blade Mangekyou Sharingan! If you would like one this is what I can make!
__________________________

*3+ Tomoe*

- 4 Tomoe Sharingan


- 5 Tomoe Sharingan (not recommended)

*Spoiler*: _puting this in a spoiler_ 




Not to good, eh?



- 6 Tomoe Sharingan

​- 7 Tomoe Sharingan (not already made, so i'm not sure how it's going to turn out or if I have room)- 8 Tomoe Sharingan (not already made, so i'm not sure how it's going to turn out or if I have room)

*Specials*
For all you Anti-sasuke fans: I can try to make a sharingan with tomoes and pupil on the bottom of the red colored part of the eye



Please recomend more specials, I will accept them if it is posible for me to do it!
* New! +3 blade Mangekyou Sharingan
*New! That's right! New! It's better than I expected! I have 6 blade and 9 blade in stock right now! They look awesome!


____________________________
*These are something you can do, creatively. Example: I get the messed-up sharingan save it on your computer edit a sasuke picture, paste from images bring the messed up sharingan and sasuke pic together. Shrink it and place it over his eye.
You can also animate it.
Do whatever you want to it...
___________________________
 My ability is limited so if you do not like what I made do not take it.
I will PM you the sharingan when I am done!
____________________________
*if you want me to do pics, I at least want credit 
__________________________
Animators: ​​


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Recommendations_ 




4 tomoe-
-
-
-
-
5 tomoe-
-
-
-
-
6 tomoe-
-
-
-
-
7 tomoe-
-
-
-
-
8-tomoe
-
-
-
-
messed up sharingan-
-
-
-
-
6-Blade mangekyou-
-
-
-
-
9-blade mangekyou-
-
-
-
-


----------



## vervex (Sep 9, 2007)

.... Hum is this graphix? Coz I'll move this to the right section then.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you I kinda couldn't find it...


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 17, 2007)

No recommendations?


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 17, 2007)

umm could you maybe show us a example of each one?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah show us some examples like CrimsonWolf said. And wouldn't this go in the requests section :S


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 21, 2007)

My avatar is an example


----------



## Raizen (Sep 21, 2007)

You should show an example for all of the Sharingan's so people know which one they should pick.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 21, 2007)

ok, Thank you


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 21, 2007)

Gimme a 1 stage Sharingan... o.o..i guess...


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 21, 2007)

You want  1 Tomoe?


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 21, 2007)

What is really the point of this thread? -_-


----------



## ~rocka (Sep 22, 2007)

Cant you make some different mangekyou sharingan?? those would be cool


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 22, 2007)

I can try....


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 22, 2007)

Alright! I made the mangekyou-sharingan!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

WHats the point of this thing..? I said a spinning sharingan not a regular one...


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 22, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> WHats the point of this thing..? I said a spinning sharingan not a regular one...


You didn't say spinning... this is what you said:


-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Gimme a 1 stage Sharingan... o.o..i guess...


 Nothing was about spinning


----------



## Jackal (Sep 22, 2007)

i like the new mangekyou one


----------



## Beluga (Sep 22, 2007)

They're really cool.

Can you do some Byakugan too?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 22, 2007)

Zabuza_63 said:


> i like the new mangekyou one


 Thanks!



Beluga said:


> They're really cool.
> 
> Can you do some Byakugan too?


Oo, uhh can you give my ideas?


----------



## Enzo (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you please make me a 3 tomoe sharingan?


----------



## Curry (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a cool idea  Kinda like with the ladybugs..


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 23, 2007)

Katon said:


> Can you please make me a 3 tomoe sharingan?


You want that? I have that but its just plain...
 I didn't make it....It is already made


Curry said:


> It's a cool idea  Kinda like with the ladybugs..


Thank you!


----------



## Naya (Sep 23, 2007)

i kinda like such avatars, and even animated are fun, tho I usualy do not appreciate animated avatars


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, ok kool!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

I got new byakugan now!


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 29, 2007)

the new MS looks like a bio hazard warning.. lol.. they look kool though.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Another request stage 3 full animation.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Another request stage 3 full animation.


I can't do animation...you can ask ghost..
Those animated 6 Tomoe Sharingan were done by a friend of mine.


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

But why is there an animation one on the list...? if you can't make an animated one why the hell did you post it on the main page...............? -_-''


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

Just if other people want to use that


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

gb looks kool, gb > sharingan
but gb isent new, ando theories were made before most ppl where even members of nf.
so taking credit fro the gb isent smart!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks!  I don't know bout' that last part though...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

Can you get your friend to make me an animated golden Byakugan? If so I will rep you.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

He's hardly on but, ghost will do it


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

Golden Byakugam isent open to the public!!!!

if u host a gb tag or use one, and arent in gb, ur doing it at your own perral


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Ghost can ya make me an animated 3 stage sharingan? the 3 stage is somewhere above this post.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> Golden Byakugam isent open to the public!!!!


Huh?  does that mean I have to take it off


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe....lol.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Ghost can ya make me an animated 3 stage sharingan? the 3 stage is somewhere above this post.


h/o i have a lot on my mind right now


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

You want to work with me ghost?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> Golden Byakugam isent open to the public!!!!
> 
> if u host a gb tag or use one, and arent in gb, ur doing it at your own perral



which one do i have to join to use it? The one in the joke fanclub section or the blender?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Huh?  does that mean I have to take it off


i would pm u on the issue but u can recive pm's do u have msn or aol?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

Uhhhh...neither?


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> which one do i have to join to use it? The one in the joke fanclub section or the blender?


gb is no joke but yes the one in the joke fc section.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

Why can't you pm me?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 29, 2007)

ghostalexc said:


> gb is no joke but yes the one in the joke fc section.



Yeah I know it's not a joke. I never knew you joined GB


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Uhhhh...neither?


kk, well u can do w/e u want but im asking if u can take off the gb part or your gonna have a problem on your hands


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Why can't you pm me?




Cause you blocked it.


----------



## ghostalexc (Sep 29, 2007)

-=Sasuke Uchiha=- said:


> Cause you blocked it.


oo heres sone kool fonts


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm going to add ghost to my buddy list and if he *STILL *can't pm me he's either lying or he's not checking off that little box that says  You can pm them even it they are not on your buddy list


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks ghost!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 29, 2007)

the examples looks kinda slopy


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 6, 2007)

spaZ said:


> the examples looks kinda slopy


Plz read the bottem part of the first post I am only doing this with my mouse...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 8, 2007)

yay 6 tomoe im subscribing this thread you do great jobs try to make a new mangekyo one never seen before


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks! I Have 9 blade you want it?


----------



## Kurugari_Shadou (Oct 14, 2007)

i definately subscribing to this thread. I'll pm u whenever i want i sharingan

(If u pm me one, is it POSSIBLE for me to use it in my sig? I only know how to insert images from links directly to the image)


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 14, 2007)

sure! I'll pm you the URL!


----------



## Die (Oct 15, 2007)

can u also make the Reinngan?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 15, 2007)

XxUlquiorraxX said:


> can u also make the Reinngan?


 Well, The Rinngan would be tough... unlike the Rinnegan, The Sharingan has levels like tomoe...I need a creative idea for Rinngan...


----------



## Raizen (Oct 17, 2007)

So can you make me a Golden Byakugan that's animated please? I'd like it if it was 125x125


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 17, 2007)

I need permition from the leader of GB
uhhh I can't do animation... ask ghostalexc he can probably....maybe do it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG, i Love all the sharingans you've made so far


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks! appreciated! (I think thats how you spell it)
You even like the 5 one? that one's horrible...


----------



## Itachi3 (Oct 20, 2007)

lol they're kind of funny..

can you make me this?



with a sharingan in each eye? i'm not sure how many tomoes each have.. anyone know? i'm leaning towards 2.


----------



## Die (Oct 21, 2007)

Me wants rinnegan


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 21, 2007)

XxUlquiorraxX said:


> Me wants rinnegan


 Sorry dude, I need ideas 



Itachi3 said:


> lol they're kind of funny..
> 
> can you make me this?
> 
> ...


done   at least credit


----------



## Itachi3 (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks m8, nice work.. although id like to see animated. XD


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 21, 2007)

Itachi3 said:


> thanks m8, nice work.. although id like to see animated. XD


 sorry, I can't do animation...


----------



## Itachi3 (Oct 21, 2007)

oh..  who did the one in your sig then?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry , one of my friends did, you can ask somoeone on the requests fourm


----------



## Itachi3 (Oct 21, 2007)

well i think i can do it.. but thank you anyway


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 21, 2007)

sure, no problem


----------



## Lee1993 (Oct 24, 2007)

sween neeee


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 24, 2007)

SaiyanKingVegeta said:


> sween neeee


what?.....


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 27, 2007)

Itachi3 said:
			
		

> thanks m8, nice work.. although id like to see animated. XD


i think i can make the sharingan animated 

Hey bro,can i make a request please,
I want a 2 tomoe sharingan. . .thank you


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 27, 2007)

Do you want to work with me bro?

but, ok here


----------



## PlayStation (Oct 28, 2007)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:
			
		

> Do you want to work with me bro?
> 
> but, ok here


Sure!!!

Thanks for the sharingan 
EDIT :btw,here's what i made

...lol...the sharingan turning backwards


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Oct 28, 2007)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 1, 2007)

check out my avatar


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Dec 13, 2007)

kuro left this thread is dead


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, they do look very cool  Naww... byakugan wouldn't really work since it's just blank.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Dec 14, 2007)

ANBU-Madara-Uchiha said:


> kuro left this thread is dead


Not exactly...



FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah, they do look very cool  Naww... byakugan wouldn't really work since it's just blank.


thanks


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow very nice work, if only creaters would look at them and use them.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Dec 14, 2007)

creaters?


----------

